# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  چند uart در mega32 با codevision

## hesam_a110

با سلام خدمت دوستان
به یه موردی بر خوردم اگر دوستان راهنمایی کنند بسیار ممنون و سپاس گزار خواهم بود
توی بسکام میشه چنتا uart ورودی و خروجی تعریف کرد می خواستم ببنیم که چگونه میشه این امکان را تویه codevision  پیاده سازی کرد
نیاز به 2 تا uart دارم
کی متصل میشه به pc و دیگری به ماژول Rfid
ممنون و سپاس گزار
پیروز و نیک باشید :خجالت:

----------


## ژوپیتر

در وب سایت رجیستر کنید و کدها رو دانلود کنید.

موفق باشید.

http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?m...m_type=project

----------


## hesam_a110

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی
ممنون از جواب شما 
کد را نگاه کردم در این پروژه اتصال دوتا میکرو به یکدیگر بود و کاری که می خواهم انجام دهم اینه که از ماژول RFID مقدار را بخونم و از طریق rs232 به کامپیوتر بفرستم 
سپساس از شما
پیروز و نیک باشید

----------


## ژوپیتر

با انتخاب ATmega32 در tab "Chip"
دو تا USART 0 و 1 ظاهر می شوند که به صورت جداگانه قابل انتخاب هستند، در کد نویسی هم با ایندکس 0 و 1 از هم متمایز میشوند.
برای اتصال به ماژول و کامپیوتر پایه های Rx,Tx, GND کافی هستند و یک MAX232 هم برای اتصال به کامپیوتر کافیه. با تنظیم Baud rate  و تنظیمات دیگر ، حتما کار خواهد کرد.
اگه تازه به برنامه نویسی روی میکرو روی آوردید، IAR AVR رو به جای Codevison به شما پیشنهاد میکنم.

https://www.sjvalley.com/shop/images...20Tutorial.pdf
http://courses.cit.cornell.edu/ee476...C/cvavrman.pdf

موفق باشید.

----------

